# Update- 1023



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

So I have the rod all wrapped up. Got all the guide wrapped with an under wrap and 4 with an over wrap and said wow, this aint so bad...then eye balled down the rod and the guides were not aligned well. After talkin it over with Ryan (firespyder) I came up with a hydrid of a couple of methods we discussed to get them on straight. So not im just trying to deside if I want to wrap the tip or add another guide or not. I think Im just going to wrap the tip and flex coat it and call it quits. Kept it simple. Pearl white under wrap, gold over wrap to match the reel. Played around with a butt wrap to take up some void space. Not as proficient as I would like to be, but it is my first build. Here it is.:redface:


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

TreednNC, beautiful job. I like the look. Philly Jack


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, son. Were ya drunk when you built that thing? 

The rod turned out very well. Congrats on yer first build. 

It looks great. 

Care to wrap a new 1267 fer me?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dang Jeff...I was going to reply to the "who you want to fish with" and say you lol not no more


for real tho...thanks guys

after I flex coat this one, Im going to order a 1267 for my BY...probably replace the gold with blue and keep the pearl white


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> after I flex coat this one, Im going to order a 1267 for my BY...probably replace the gold with blue and keep the pearl white


I might sell my 1267 replacement blank. 

Make me an offer if you're interested.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

pm sent jeff


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Treed, 

Looks good! Don't worry about a few imperfections on this one, think about how much you learned doing it. One thing that might help with guide alignment is to make sure your thread tension isn't too tight; you should be able to move the guides around a little bit after they're wrapped (before epoxy) without causing gaps in the thread that you can't easily fix with your burnishing tool. 

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I need to get me a burnishing tool.....figured Id be cool and use the back edge of a razor like the dude on mudhole, since it was handy....and accidently hit the line hanging off going to the bobbin while doing it. Ive never saw a burnishing tool...I used the edge of a plastic fork to burnish when I finished the wrap....cant use the same spot for long tho  As for being able to move the guides, I wrapped too tight and they were solid. Had to cut and rewrap Thanks Walt. Im scared to flex coat:redface: lol


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Treed, 

The handle of a pair of finger nail clippers works just fine for burnishing, I'm sure you've got plenty of things that will work just as well. Shoot me your address and I'll send you one, I've got a couple on order should be in at the end of the week.

As far as the flex coat; follow the directions and you'll be just fine. The most important thing is equall portions IMO.

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

PM sent....thanks Walt


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Treed,

I was just thinking; you might want to CP that butt wrap if you haven't already, I've got a feeling that dark blank is gonna bleed thru the white if you don't. Also on metallics it'll help keep bubbles to a minimum.

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Walt. I was so ready to be done with this thing that way I had a finished product under my belt....but kind of saddened that flex coating is the only thing I have left to do....post partem depression


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im intrested to Jeff*

If Justin doesnt want it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*burnishing tool*

the same one that mudhole sells can be picked up at Michael's craft stores for about half price. Just a plastic tool, Michael's has them 2 for a couple bucks.

Looks good Treed. Alignment can be a major PITA, one trick is to view the rod holding it at a slight angle, tip up, viewing from behind, you should see equal amount of each guide on each side of the rod, start by making sure the tip top is centered in your view from behind.


----------

